# Thyroid Disease



## Chester74 (31 May 2014)

New to the boards and I am someone who suffers from Thyroid Disease. Yes, I am interested in joing the CF, Navy specifically but my hypothyroid function may limit those chances. In my research, I found this:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/endocrine-disorders-diseases.page?

May be of help to those looking to get on and have thyroid dysfunction. It appears to be a show stopper.

We also have this list of assorted limitations, diseases and issues that can also be show stoppers:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/selected-medical-conditions.page

If this has already been posted, please disregard or remove. In the interest of those pursuing the dream.....it may be of benefit and should bring things into perspective as to what is and is not acceptable with regards to medical standards when applying to the CF.

Regards...


----------



## Ram2014 (31 May 2014)

Thanks for the link. My father is diabetic so there's a chance that I'll get it that's why I'm on metformin and lowcarb diet as a precaution.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Jun 2014)

As has been stated several times on this site regarding any type of medical condition (minor or otherwise), everyone is evaluated on an individual basis. 

FYI: I suffered from Hypo-thyroidism for years. I will not get into my details, but I am merit-listed.


----------



## PennyDW (18 Oct 2014)

I Take medication for my thyroid and never had any issues passing the medical


----------

